# Proposed Changes Coming to SSOTM



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I seem to have become the de facto MC for Slingshot of the Month so I thought I'd propose a couple of changes that the mod team and I were thinking about. SSOTM has become a little flat in my eyes with participation down and, all due respect to our fantastic craftsmen, the same handful of people winning every month. I'm throwing a couple of ideas out now to get your comments and suggestions. Lets see if we can make SSOTM a real community-wide event again!

First, I'm proposing a Pro and Amateur class. Pro being for anyone who has won SSOTM in the past, Amateur for those without a badge. Should Pro be for 1st, 2nd, or 3rd place former winners or just for gold medalists? I'm inclined to say only former outright winners but I want your input.

Second: after having the suggestion made several times I'm ready to relent and start up a Natural SSOTM class. My argument has always been that naturals can win SSOTM as well as any other shooters but they haven't been. The inclination seems to be to vote for the top level of craftsmanship and that has lead to puzzle slingshots and complex designs winning more often than not. Naturals rule, however, and I know I'm not the only one who thinks so. This class will be for slingshots of the forked-stick variety, not wood that has been worked down into a boardcut and not something that started out as a natural and had a ton of laminations and work added to it. You know what I mean? They don't have to be primitive or ugly, they just have to be Natural.

The nomination process would be the same, I'll sort out who goes in what class. I'm hoping that the extra classes will lead to more nominations and more voting. I think these changes are a good start to broadening the appeal of SSOTM without diluting the prestige of winning.

What do you think?


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

I would be in favor of all these changes. I would like the opportunity for someone new like me to win at some point (once I make a slingshot someone thinks is worth nominating) I know there are some amazing natural makers here, and I think they should have an opportunity as well. Just as much time goes into some naturals, hours of fork hunting plus work.... I don't know if it would be worth allowing nominations from people, both a Pro and an Amateur nomination.

Marnix


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I think you should roll with it.. At first I didn't like the Pro and Amateur class, But With the setup that you are pitching it gives me the opportunity to nominate three different people in three SSOTM.. Am I correct on this?

Also... Once someone wins at amateur class they get a badge.. SO next go around they will have to compete in the pro class? And, I think a awesome natural SSOTM badge should be created too..


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

I think you would only be able to win Amateur once, yeah.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the natural class idea, as well as the other changes.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Sound good! Also what about new inovations


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

I like having Pro and Amateur classes, with an unlimited number of bronze or silver badges allowed in Amateur, but once someone wins gold in Amateur, they can only compete in Pro.

Also I like the idea of a separate class for naturals. It would help to define up front what is a natural, since there are different opinions.

Recognizing innovations would be good. This award might not be monthly; somehow the community would decide when an innovation is worth recognizing with a badge.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh MJ :hearts: You are taking on such a fat stack of work if this goes on to fruition. I would not be opposed to getting back in the swing of things now that the house/yard is coming along, and perhaps helping with a nomination class to ease the workload. Doing some heavily nominated months can be taxing 

***Novel idea alert*** 
Another option could be to source the work out to other members each month? Members could volunteer for different months, we could make like a sign up sheet of sorts. If they are proficient at creating posts and uploading pictures and not messing it all up of course. They would also have to be reliable to an extent. This thing has to run on a pretty tight schedule...This could be more trouble than it's worth due to people's reliability...but it's an idea.

It could help to build participation which is the ultimate goal right? It's all a bit stale (no offense to the ballers that rock out the artwork) due to a lack of participation I believe...

Let's say Noobshooter volunteers to do the July Naturals SOTM. But he can't figure out how to do links or link all the photos, he can at least start the nominations thread/discussion thread. At the end of the week he could do the poll and if Noobshooter couldnt upload the photos properly, (  ) worst case scenario, a mod could edit and upload photos right?

I'm blabbering. But you get the idea. Im off to water the vegetables.... It's so freaking hot everything wilts and dries up within a few hours. Irrigation not complete yet! Be back later with more over complicated scenarios and retarded ideas. :*


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

What do I think? I think it's really curious to see the idea of SSOTM classifications coming from you because in the past, your rejection of that idea has been a lot more than just merely emphatic.

Last November 5 (as a relative newbie and in my naiveté) I made the mistake of honestly speaking my mind and constructively suggesting the idea of SSOTM classifications. In doing so, I unintentionally started a serious discussion of the idea. Your response wasn't just thinly veiled negativity and hostility. It was a flat out *un*veiled negative, hostile and contemptuous rebuke. "And one for bark-on nats. And for Starships. And for PFSs. And one for sling bows. Nominate your very favorite one from the preceding month and then vote for it (unless you like somebody else's nomination better). It's that easy." was your contribution to that discussion.

You're now proposing a version of the very concept toward which you couldn't have been more sarcastic, scornful and derisive in your rejection of it only six months ago.

As regards the specific points in your post:

1---A "Pro" is usually understood to be somebody who does something (whether it's golf, painting, slingshot designing/building or anything else either) for money---not somebody who's won any award(s) for doing it as an amateur. It would seem logical that any "Pro" class should be restricted to entrants who make and sell slingshots. If you want to segregate out entrants who've previously won SSOTM awards, then using a different name for the classification would be appropriate.

2---Your definition of "natural" is nebulous and needs refinement. "This class will be for slingshots of the forked-stick variety, not wood that has been worked down into a boardcut and not something that started out as a natural and had a ton of laminations and work added to it. You know what I mean? They don't have to be primitive or ugly, they just have to be Natural." This description may (or may not--?) rule out heavily carved or sculpted naturals like Bob Fionda, Smashtoad and others have posted. It also may (or may not--?) rule out naturals that have a handle cap, fork tips &/or palmswell laminated on. Whatever you consider to be "...a ton of laminations and work added..." needs to be well and specifically defined and presumptions like "You know what I mean?" don't make the grade when you're designing rules for a contest. More clarity of definition is required.

3---While you may personally now see your way clear to just setting up a class for Naturals but not anything else, there's also a lot to be said for classifications for laminates and metal SS's. Putting Can-Opener's "Derringer", "Vision" and "Aluminator" and other SSF'ers metal masterpieces in the same "throw 'em all in together" class with the artistic laminates by AnTrAxX, scarface Tom, Btoon84, FishDoug and others doesn't do any justice to any of them.

Since you've now personally opened the can of worms that you adamantly insisted on keeping sealed shut in the past, it's going to be inappropriate to expect SSF'ers to just agree with your ideas and not contribute any other ideas of their own.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Normally i would step back from such a discussion.

But since i´m kind of retireing anyway and both somehow comes at the same time it seems i just want to share my feelings about this.

I hope i won´t offend anyone, please, anybody speak up if you don´t like what i write!

First of all thanks once again for the Forums-Teams work. I don´t take it as certanty what you do and i personally love the SSOTM Competition.

It is one of the reasons i´m still around.

In all honesty i think i´m a bit offended.

The same people winning over and over. I´m sorry, but i have to feel this also concerns me.

Maybe we are winning because people like our stuff? I never heard of chains around the legs of Steven Spielberg because he won enough Oscars as a Director, or Schumacher because he won the F1 7 times.

People will come who are better and older ones will retire. That's how it works for me. I´ve been around here for 2 years, but i won in my first month. It´s just that i constantly made Sling because i loved it and i loved the competition.

I was never afraid of people like Thorsten or Nathan back then. I just had the feeling if i want to win i have to come up with something special. And so i tried that.

What hinders other, new people to do the same? I made it, after me Randy made it. And i bet there will be others comming.

Getting a natural Categorie seems to be an ok idea for me, but i can already tell you, i have 2 or 3 people up on my mind who are crafting amazing naturals...and i bet those few will collect the natural badges then.

I think you can´t deal with the problem of only few people winning by "producing" more badges. Because that´s just inflation...badges are getting worth less the more are around.

But maybe i´m wrong and you should give it a try in my opinion anyway.

Regarding the Pro-Amateur category is what i was really upset about.

I can´t tell you how often i had bleeding fingertips and blisters on my hands. Countless times i even skipped my 30min Break at work because back then i didn´t even own a vise!

Maybe you don´t know the feeling...but i can´t tell you how good it feels to win against guys with lasercutters, shops full of routers, table-saws or even a drill press with *bare* hands.

Just because one once crafted something that other people liked (aka got a badge) does not make him a "pro" in my eyes.

A pro is someone in my eyes who "earns" money with his slingshots. And you never heard Randy or me or someone else crying about Wingshooter, Bill, Jim, Bob or Nathan winning because they had told and gathered fans and customers on youtube, facebook or else about the SSOTM. In contrary i personally even made Slings for some of those Guys for free just to say "Thank´s" for inspiration.

I´m doing it with passion, a bleeding heart, bleeing fingers and love. That's all.

And i´m here because i love a lot of you guys and i made friends here!

As i said, for me my task is over, people i´m close with know that, i told them some time ago already, i have only one or two slings left i haven´t presented here and i´m gladly stepping back for some new guys.

Again, i just wanted to share my feelings, i hope noone is offended by it.

I also think one will cherish a win way more if it was achieved against a harder competition...well, at least so did i.

I think it´s a chinese saying that goes like: "In your sport...you don´t get attacked if you don´t hold the ball..." so...

I wish all of you a great time, best of luck with your changes and please be safe!

Your AnTrAxX

P.S:

That fact that the interest dropped is in my oppinoin mainly based on the fact that the link / Big Red Button on the mainpage ("Vote"-"Nominate") and the automatic-e-mail-notification incl. Link is missing since a few months. People are lazy, so am i


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Very good idea, I agree with the proposed rules.

The SSOTM will be more competitive, nice ! !


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I like the idea's I am not so long member here but after a few months I also begin to thinking it are always the same guys ho win. I see a lot of members here you call ameteurs ho make very beautiful crafted slingshots and they never get a chance.

It might also be a good idea to make a seperated Class for vendors, or even to exclude participation in SSOTM?

They often have more opportunities to meet beautiful materials and have better and more tools that the amateur builder that has not or at least not everyone.

But in my opinion it are always the same people winning SSOTM by favoritism of friends. ( I hope I wrote this in good English so not I'm sorry)


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I had my thoughts about being placed in the PRO-area because of my win. But just like QIMN and I have talked about before, if you want the badges you need to work at making a slingshot that is better then the rest. It should drive you try harder. And honestly SSOTM is for a slingshot that is appeals to the eye, craftsmanship and usability. Thats the reason why the same people seem to win alot. The slingshots are awesome, and deserve to win.

I know I in the past have downed the idea about changing the way things were done, but after seeing the participation in the contest drop and probably due to people that have issues with it. I think its time to make a change that gets people back excited about the contest.

I still think at the very least we as a forum should give it a try. And like I have mentioned before, maybe a new SubForum should be created for Slingshot of the Month..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm frankly quite puzzled at why anyone would take offense at being asked to compete against other acknowledged "Masters", which you are already doing anyway. How can it take away from the prestige of winning if your competition are the best in the business? What is lost by creating a second class of makers who have never won?

Maybe the terms "Pro" and "Amateur" aren't the best choice. Remember this is a proposal and MJ has opened the idea up to the membership, so if you don't like those terms, suggest something better. How about "Master" and "Craftsman"?


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

After reading Antraxx's post, I am becoming less comfortable with the change. The points that hit home were the ones which talked about the rewarding feeling. I don't want to work for the badge, I want to know I did my best, and people love my work. I am going to revoke my "vote" for the change. I don't mind either way, but I do feel like the SSOTM should be the best in the month. I have decided I would rather work hard and get the great feeling of beating people with more experience and tools. I want to make the best slingshot I can, and I have a ways to go before that is the best of the month. I am going to work harder and harder, and someday make a slingshot worthy of the title of SSOTM, not the title of SSOTM-Amateur edition. Thank you for all your hard work MJ.

Marnix


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Lacumo said:


> Since you've now personally opened the can of worms that you adamantly insisted on keeping sealed shut in the past, it's going to be inappropriate to expect SSF'ers to just agree with your ideas and not contribute any other ideas of their own.


Now that's what I call a high bar. First you attack MJ for not supporting your idea, now you attack him for supporting it, and all in one sentence. Are you a professional politician? 

BTW, I'm pretty sure that if MJ weren't interested in hearing members' ideas, he wouldn't have bothered with this thread.


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Maybe "Pro" and "Amateur" are the wrong labels because they make it sound like it's about people who sell slingshots vs. others, when it's really about people who've shown a certain skill level by winning gold before, vs. others. Like the World Cup vs. the qualifying rounds that lead up to it.

People who've won SSOTM before can still compete in the "Slingshot World Cup" against all the other best slingshot makers, and the prestige of winning gold there is still greater than the prestige of winning the qualifying round. It's still very impressive if you win the "World Cup" multiple times. But it would be nice if people who haven't reached that level yet could still be recognized for their creations. People who know they cannot produce something as nice as many of the recent SSOTM winners may feel discouraged from even displaying their creations, and I think the spirit of this forum is the opposite - to try to encourage people to share their slingshot experience with others.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Not bad, i'd up the amateur-pro thing as such, 6 or more points to be moved up a category, Gold is 6, Silver is 3 and bronze in 2 points..

Therefore you cant have 20 bronzes and still be in amateur


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Ted said:


> Maybe "Pro" and "Amateur" are the wrong labels because they make it sound like it's about people who sell slingshots vs. others, when it's really about people who've shown a certain skill level by winning gold before, vs. others. Like the World Cup vs. the qualifying rounds that lead up to it.
> 
> People who've won SSOTM before can still compete in the "Slingshot World Cup" against all the other best slingshot makers, and the prestige of winning gold there is still greater than the prestige of winning the qualifying round. It's still very impressive if you win the "World Cup" multiple times. But it would be nice if people who haven't reached that level yet could still be recognized for their creations. People who know they cannot produce something as nice as many of the recent SSOTM winners may feel discouraged from even displaying their creations, and I think the spirit of this forum is the opposite - to try to encourage people to share their slingshot experience with others.


Experienced + Amateur?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Now that's what I call a high bar. First you attack MJ for not supporting your idea, now you attack him for supporting it, and all in one sentence. Are you a professional politician?


No attacks were intended or IMO made.

In the mod post that started off the monthly SOTM discussion thread last November, the statement was made that "Here, you can say that you think there should be specific categories for SOTM." All I did was just that and what my doing that got me was the response that I quoted above. I don't believe I did or said anything wrong or out of place either last November or now. Ideas were solicited by one mod in November and then rejected out of hand by another mod when suggestions were offered. When mods ask for ideas and then react negatively to ideas offered in response to their request when they categorically reject those ideas, they make it pretty clear that suggestions are in fact not welcome. Then---when they later offer their own version of a suggestion that they previously requested and then categorically rejected, they create serious confusion about just what the situation really is.

As I look at the three parts of my sentence that you quoted, I believe the first and second points are factually correct. The third point is just my personal assessment of the present situation. I neither intended to make nor made any attacks there and if I had, my intent would have been made articulately and clearly.

I'm not going to get into a back-and-forth dead horse-beating match here. I said what I had to say in response to a request for ideas last November and my ideas got the reception that they got. I've now said what I have to say this time (again in response to a call for ideas) and my ideas can get whatever reception they get this time.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

At one time I was for a natural class. But now I feel, it wouldn't be much of an achievement if I didn't compete against everything, and that would mean naturals weren't as good. I like it the way it is except that the vote thing isn't on the main page.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

I think that M. J. is right there is need for a change and perhaps he used the wrong terminology (amature/professional) but I am pretty certain that he did not intend for these terms be set in a tablet of stone. What I believe that M.J. has done is throw it open to the forum for ideas, he has submitted one idea if anyone can come up with a different/better idea then submit it. I think it would be a good idea to have a pinned thread where only ideas for change are submitted. With regards to the same people winning all the time it is not their fault, we are the ones that vote and with the amount of members on this forum we could change that by participating in the voting process, if we don't vote then then we can't complain. I have only one word for M.J. and the rest of the moderators RESPECT. thanks for doing a great job.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

You just need three categories.

1...Naturals

2.. Nice, but usable

2...Pretty, but not to be used


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am SOOOOooooo glad I am not involved in this one.

I do think that having a class for those who have never won anything before is a good idea, as it will encourage those with a bit less experience. This kind of division is not unusual. I used to compete in dog obedience trials for both AKC and CKC. There were basically 3 "degree" levels: CD (companion dog), CDX (companion dog excellent), and UD (utility dog). As your dog moved up in the degrees, the exercises became more and more difficult. There are lots of other competitions as well, but these are the ones with which I am familiar. At an obedience trial, each of these levels was split into an A category and a B category, based on the experience of the handler and in some cases the past demonstrated ability of the dog. For a simple example, competition in the CD-A category was available only to handlers who had never gotten a degree for any dog; once you had trained a dog to a CD degree, you then had to compete against others who had also done so, even if you were competing with a new dog. This division was done to encourage new handlers to enter the obedience competitions.

In our case, it makes sense to me to have an A and a B category, no matter what you call them. The A category would be open only to those who had never won before (or who had not received a number of points with X for first, Y for second, Z for third???). Once you have received a certain level of recognition, you must compete against those who had also achieved that level.

Personally, I like the idea of having a category for naturals, although I think it might be problematic to define precisely just what would count.

Good luck to you all sorting out all of the possibilities and coming to a decision. Please try to keep in mind that this is supposed to be fun and that we are all trying to promote the sport.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Kinda sounds like we might be headed for something entirely different than simply... Who makes the best looking slingshot award.

Are there any ABS (american bladesmith society) members here? Or anyone who's familiar with the Journeyman/Master Smith certification process used by the group?

Sling of the month can only mean so much, judged on photographic images alone. There is nothing wrong with it, it's just not the best way to determine proficiency of a craftsman, quality of a finish, or potency of a new design. Far from it..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Kinda sounds like we might be headed for something entirely different than simply... Who makes the best looking slingshot award.


That's part of the problem. SSOTM is more beauty contest than anything else. I once nominated a slingshot that has since become one of the most duplicated designs in the world, because it is a great shooter, easy to build, fits the pocket easily, and is quite handsome. It got 2 votes, mine and the designer's. Personally, I'd like to see a "Blingshot" category. Now I will prepare for incoming.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Y+shooter said:


> At one time I was for a natural class. But now I feel, it wouldn't be much of an achievement if I didn't compete against everything, and that would mean naturals weren't as good. I like it the way it is except that the vote thing isn't on the main page.


Honestly, man, that's pretty much how I feel about it, too. :thumbsup:
Interest seems to be waning, though and I want SSOTM to be the best that it can be for the members of this forum.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, I have input on this now. I haven't had much in the past, because for the most part, I have just been an observer of quality slingshots and can't really pick which is better in a sea of awesomeness.

First, the reluctance of change, have a few reasonings, and ( for me ) is the behind the scenes work it takes to run it. ( remember we are all volunteers of our time to a hobby/ sport that we love.

Second, it never fails that there will be a select few that will have issues with what ever is tossed out on the table. So a change with the same outcome Is foolish ( in my opinion ).

However, if there are people that are passionate about the concept of SSOTM, then I think the idea of the community lending a hand would be great.

One note to remember, that though it is understandable for one to want and enjoy being recognized, the SSOTM is more than that.. It is an encouragement to individuals to strive forward in their craft. The "same ones winning" isn't a curse word, and in no ways dismissing that some people have made skill... The thing to keep in mind is, that a lot of slingshots that don't " make the cut" show high quality craftwork as well... And I think that is the "issue" that is trying to be addressed. How to give acknowledgement with out turning it to either a long draw out process or the opposite end, a candy store handing out free candy.

There has to be a way to org insole this on the same fashion as shooting... Where shooting 10 cans at 10 meters is an accomplishment to be proud of, and not get over shadowed by a 20m shot at a dime... Both things to be proud of for sure.

This is just something to think about, I don't have any input, because I don't feel I am in a position for suggestions because I am not competing nor managing..... My hats off to both

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lacumo said:


> What do I think? I think it's really curious to see the idea of SSOTM classifications coming from you because in the past, your rejection of that idea has been a lot more than just merely emphatic.
> 
> Last November 5 (as a relative newbie and in my naiveté) I made the mistake of honestly speaking my mind and constructively suggesting the idea of SSOTM classifications......
> 
> Since you've now personally opened the can of worms that you adamantly insisted on keeping sealed shut in the past, it's going to be inappropriate to expect SSF'ers to just agree with your ideas and not contribute any other ideas of their own.


I'm proposing ideas and soliciting suggestions, why would I be offended if people offered them?
You're right, I wasn't on board with your ideas seven months ago and I'm still not down with breaking ssotm in to a bunch of little sub-categories to the point that a 1st place badge is barely worth more than a Participant ribbon in a third grade science fair. Sorry that my not agreeing with you has scarred you in such a way that you still remember the exact date of the offense seven months later.
Also: I understand that a professional is someone who earns money doing something. Surely you've heard a person called a "Pro" for being very good at something, though, right? We could call it the Masters class, unless you think that would give an unfair advantage to Flippinout Slingshots.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lacumo, I like you a lot but chill out buddy  SOTM has been how it has been, for a very long time. Long before you. Long before me. Constantly people ask for it to be split into categories and this and that. It has always been frowned upon to expand the categories and MJ and myself had just been perpetuating the continued answers to the continued questions such as the ones you are referring to in November? When you talk about the discussion thread..."this is where you can ask why SOTM isn't split into different categories..." that's from me. I put that there sarcastically because inevitably, someone always asks about categories. We're now considering adopting a change. Don't get offended that it was never a consideration back when you asked about it. You're cool. Stay that way 

Now Antraxx, you know I love you like a brother, but don't think this in any way cuts your work short of any prestige. I would hate to think you'd take offense to this... I don't think this change is being discussed because the same people win over and over. Who cares about that?! People nominate, people vote. Bam. Whatever happens happens. Perhaps the competition slowed because its not shoved in everyone's face to vote and nominate like it should be. I'm torn on it too honestly, but that's why a good conversation with everyone regarding the change is nice. We can figure out something together.

Getting a SOTM badge does mean something. Especially when you're up against tough competition. The folks with laser cutters, routers, cnc's and whatnot do make increadible slingshots and it's nice to place above those knowing you just used your hand tools and some elbow grease. You're saying as a new member, to win SOTM, they should have to overcome the same obstacles as you. Compete against everyone and earn it. I agree with this a lot and see the merit in it, but.... I also am not opposed to a change. Change is good sometimes 

Perhaps SOTM can be 2 categories. Craftsman Class and Apprentice class.

A member moves into Craftsman when he places first in Apprentice. Perhaps 2 second place wins gets to Craftsman also. Or whatever we decide ... that's not the point now.

You won't get a "badge" for SOTM unless you're in a craftsman class. That way it doesn't get watered down.
Apprentice class will be awarded ribbons 

Whatever, that's not important either... What is important, is that folks will still have to compete against the same caliber of craftsmanship eventually if they are winning the apprentice class. It will not cheapen a win for them. It will be what it is. A win in the apprentice class. They can then move up and compete against the masters of their craft. Putting them right in the same mindset as where you were long ago. Beating the big dogs with hand tools or whatever. They'll have their WIN against harder competition. That aspect will not be lost.

I hope that makes sense. A lot to type on a phone.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

As I said earlier and Henry reiterated. There seems to be a need for a "Bling" class.

Having a "Senior and Junior" / "Master and Apprentice" / "Pro and Amateur" class would just denigrate those who take that extra effort to make a nice looking, but usable catty. I've never won SSOTM but I'd have the major shits if I was put in the amateur class!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I respect you like crazy Wombat. You're no amateur in my book. Wouldn't think anyone would be butt hurt about it though. Who cares what it's called?! 
Perhaps it should be called "You've never won a first place SOTM class"

Thats YNWAFPSOTM


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> I respect you like crazy Wombat. You're no amateur in my book. Wouldn't think anyone would be butt hurt about it though. Who cares what it's called?!
> Perhaps it should be called "You've never won a first place SOTM class"
> 
> Thats YNWAFPSOTM


LOL Actually it's YNWAFPSSOTM


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Slingshot is one word. So..... It's SOTM :kisses:


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Surprisingly contentious issue.

Just as a bystander, I wanted to ask wouldn't an easier way be to have more participation be to allow self nominations? Sure you would probably get a lot of um lesser submissions but since it is voted on anyway I don't see the problem.

Anyway I guess it is not really my business but I am curious as to the reason. My experience with competitions is that you get more participation if people think they are in the running even when they know they aren't going to win.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Slingshot is one word. So..... It's SOTM :kisses:


they call them Shanghai's or catapults here and I noticed Chepo calls them Resortas....Sooo SSCROTM or SCROTUM for short Slingshot,Catapult,Resorta of the Ultimate Month. : big smooch!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

*Maybe this is an idea (I don't know if someone else came with this idea already, so if I'm sorry?*

Each class will receive 4 different parts which can be used with three different rates voted on, first, second and third place

*Vendors Class*

With four different parts which can be voted on separately

(1) Naturals (only made of branches)
(2) Only Wood (Boardcuts an also laminates)
(3) Hybrid (all kinds of materials used together like wood/metal/micarta, etc.)
(4) Fantasy and Prototypes (Pretty and cute but may not really to be used)

*Hobbyists Master Class* (For those who won once or several times)

With four different parts which can be voted on separately

(1) Naturals (only made of branches)
(2) Only Wood (Boardcuts an also laminates)
(3) Hybrid (all kinds of materials used together like wood/metal/micarta, etc.)
(4) Fantasy and Prototypes (Pretty and cute but may not really to be used)

*Hobbyists Class* (For those who have never won yet)

With four different parts which can be voted on separately

(1) Naturals (made of branches)
(2) Only Wood (Boardcuts an also laminates)
(3) Hybrid (all kinds of materials used together like wood/metal/micarta, etc.)
(4) Fantasy and Prototypes (Pretty and cute but may not really to be used)

The only problem is if someone might be once become a winner of the 1st/2nd or 3rd price it is not always necessarily he come in the Master Class. Maybe it was once a good luck build slingshot he build or maybe a lot of friends voted on that one.

So maybe it is an idea for more competion feeling you must have won two times the first place or have won once all prices 1 to 3 before you come in the Master Class

*Or.....*
just 3 classes without distinction of numbers 1 to 4, so everything could be placed and then the normal first, second and third place.

The second is maybe the most simple option the first makes it also more a* competion *with all the several parts.

*Furthermore, I am sorry that there are so many members here on the forum and there I think only about 100/150 people vote every month.*


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Why are we bringing this up again, We had a huge thread on this in the past, I believe MJ's intentions for this thread were small alters on his ideas, And seeing if people agree. If you want to post ideas i'd suggest going to the old thread and discussing there, this should be a "second stage" of the discussion, where we actually decide what to go through with. Agreed?


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

I like looking at them THE END!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I've only been building slingshots for about a year. Each one gets a little better than the last, but I know I'm not a Master, or Pro, or "A" class slingshot maker...yet. I do like the idea of two separate categories for those who have won 1st place SOTM and those who haven't. I know it would be double the work of the SOTM admin, but it would also double the participation as well. I don't like the idea of splitting up the slingshots into different categories like the naturals vs. boardcut vs. laminated, etc. A slingshot is a slingshot is a slingshot is a slingshot. My thoughts. Carry on.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

who cares. its just a popularity contest. if you had to seperate them, then the only thing i see as change is what i said in the beginning, leave vendors out of it or give them their own category. the sotm should only be for the hobbyist whos not on here

selling slingshots for a living. in a sneaky way, theres some who make a slingshot and always puts it up for sale without being a vendor. but the other thing that would get some participation going would be to go back to monthly e-mails letting people know that its time for sotm.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Imperial said:


> who cares. its just a popularity contest. if you had to seperate them, then the only thing i see as change is what i said in the beginning, leave vendors out of it or give them their own category. the sotm should only be for the hobbyist whos not on here
> selling slingshots for a living. in a sneaky way, theres some who make a slingshot and always puts it up for sale without being a vendor. but the other thing that would get some participation going would be to go back to monthly e-mails letting people know that its time for sotm.


Hey Impman!! :wave: 
I don't know about excluding vendors.... A lot of the fun is beating them  But I am in agreement about some sort of notification system for SOTM or Scrotum as we may call it


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, this has been fun!

Turns out there's more interest in SSOTM than I thought.

Make your voice heard in the Voting thread!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32464-vote-for-ssotm-changes/


----------

